# Contest label



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have any Frontenac grapes yet but I do have the vines so I could take pictures of the leaves to make this wine label "quilt". 

Using 2 x 2" section of a photograph





I made "tiles" by duplicating the 2" square above then flipping and rotating it to create the 8" square below.






I made several different leaf tiles and used 3 of them and one of the grape tiles. The tiles and a quilt block pattern are all opened in the same file, parts of the quilt pattern are chosen then deleted to let the layers below show thru. You continue deleting shapes in the quilt block until you get the look you want.

Here is the finished product. Hopefully it's good enough to make the cut in Winemaker Magazine's label contest!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome!!!!
Hope everyone realizes what they are looking at.
A winner for sure!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 16, 2007)

I love it Joan! When is your entry due and when do they announce the winners? I want to watch for your name listed in it again


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks NW and Appleman! Entries are due September 7th.



Oh... I've been tweaking it!



I don't like the tile that shows up in the
corners. It is the edge of a leaf but it looks like a smudge and I think it's distracting. I used a different tile here. I like the texture better too.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2007)

Oops... the winners are announced in November maybe? They show up in the December-January issue.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cool Joan, I wish I had as much talent or the patience to sit here and play around with this program.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you, Wade!



I do it because it's fun!


----------



## kutya (Aug 17, 2007)

Joan those labels are outstanding.... Wow....


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 17, 2007)

your skills are outstanding - keep up the great ideas - my design
talent is crooked lines with straight rulers. hummmmmmm!!!! sure wish i
had some of my wine - ah ha - what do i have to drink other than
commercial ? nada. patience - patience - patience. Do you
have scans of all your labels? I am sure that lots of us would
appreciate seeing them. thanx for sharing.

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you!!

Rawhide, I have all the labels I've ever done!! LOL What do you want to see!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanx for the quick comeback. I'm sure a lot of us would like to
see your wine label library. I sure appreciate talent and
creativeness. Besides wine making (just started again) my other
hobby is woodworking. I am retired and enjoy making some
furniture and stuff for my kids and also turn pens and pencils for
gifts. I enjoy my shop and now my winery lots and lots.
Happiness is being covered in sawdust while sipping a glass of homemade
wine. For sure, when sipping wine in the shop the main power
breaker is shut off!!!!

rrawhide


*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 17, 2007)

You turn pens and pencils? This begs the question...what do you turn them into?



Reminds me of my uncle the magician. He went around the corner and turned into a bar!





As for my labels. I think I've posted all of them! Try putting "label" in a search, add "Joan" as the user ID, and that should pull up some of them.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 17, 2007)

well - i just take big 'uns and go round and round and make little 'uns. here is what I do:



start with something like this












and make something like this. This one is California Manzanita












This is Hawaiian Koa










This is curly maple










I have exotic woods from all over the world and there is some

pretty fancy woods that we here in the USA have never heard of.

ie: African zebrawood; south american purpleheart and paduk!! and lots more.



no two are the same as you never know what's inside a piece of wood.



I have even been known to do some trading!!! wine? huh huh huh?



anyway, just thought you would like to see.



rrawhide







































from this:


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome pens there rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW!! Those are beautiful, Rawhide!!!! I'll trade!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 18, 2007)

Heck Yeah!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2007)

Those pens are fabulous.



I've always loved beautiful woods. When I was in grade school we had a janitor who enjoyed working with beautiful woods and he ended up being a source of gifts to parents from kids. I once got to buy a wooden apple that he'd turned and he only charged me 75 cents! I don't know what the wood was but it had beautiful colors in it. I'm thinking he may have sold it at a loss.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 18, 2007)

Joan, 
As always your labels are fantastic and Good Luck with Winemaker!!!


and Rawhide..........I love wood, beautiful pens....Sometimes I go in Lowes lumber department just to get a wiff........lol


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 18, 2007)

Rawhide,

Have you ever done fountain pens?
I almost never use ball point anymore. Makes my writing look bad.
Where's your on-line catalog?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2007)

Beautiful *Penmanship *there rrawhide, I too am a woodworker and build custom stairs out of a lot of the woods you mentioned and used to build custom cabinets with them too. If you can find a lumber supply store near you, a lot of the time they will save small cut offs and give them to you. My old boss used to carve wood and would drive from Connecticut to NY city just to pick up a few boxes of these woods as most places just dont carry these rear woods or just carry the veneers of them.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 21, 2007)

Joan



Wadda ya think???


----------



## grapeman (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome rrawhide! Beautiful Assortment of woods. Do you use a mini-press or just a normal size one?


I have a guy that lives near me does the same thing. He mainly turns bowls though. To look at his yard you would think some Redneck lived there. Firewood and stumps all over, but they are really chunks of special native trees. Butternut, curly maple spalted maple and birch, birdseye maple etc. He does a lot of burl wood. He sells his stuff at farmer's markets and craft shows. He has a picture hanging in his shop of Hillary Clinton accepting a bowl from him as a gift on a visit to a local community college.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 21, 2007)

Very impressive rrawhide....


----------



## Joanie (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!!! They're incredibly beautiful!!!!!! How many of those do you have???


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 21, 2007)

appleman said:


> He has a picture hanging in his shop of Hillary Clinton accepting a bowl from him as a gift on a visit to a local community college.




I'm sure she didn't inhale


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 21, 2007)

JW...good one!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

